# Ok my last post didn't work?



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Very upright through the hind pasterns, to the point of worrying about long-term soundness. Sickle-hocked. Has a short, sharply angled croup and has a very acute angle from the point of the hip to the point of buttock and then down from point of hip to the stifle. A bit long-bodied, and his wither comes back quite far. He has an okay shoulder (a bit straight, but not the worst I've seen) and decent front legs. His neck is pretty thick and unrefined, but he has a nice head and a nice eye.


----------



## Undante (May 25, 2013)

Thank you for the pointers! In regards to the upright hind pastern and soundness is there a height at which I shouldn't jump him past to preserve his soundness?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

He is camped under in that picture - there is no way to tell if he is sickle hocked unless he is positioned properly, although by visual extrapolation I would say he is probably not. Camped under and sickle hocked are two different things...


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

He appears very upright all around - upright shoulder and upright on all pasterns (rear worse than front) He appears to have swelling in his hind pastern (or photo is deceptive). Upright through hind leg. Topline looks ok, coupling is decent; neck is a bit short and thick. I, personally, would be concerned about much jumping with this one. All those upright angles mean he has less shock absorption to take the concussion of landing, which could lead to unsoundness over time. I see discomfort in his hind end in the way he is standing. Looks like he toes out more than ideal in the back too (horses naturally toe out some, but his looks more severe).


----------



## Undante (May 25, 2013)

another shot just for fun.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

He's a _beautiful_ horse, no matter what you decide to enjoy with him!


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 13, 2012)

I responded to your last post too. As I said there, his cannon bones are rather thick for his boday, inclining that he will broaden out a lot. 

I can see the TB in him, but I'm more inclined to think Appendix (TB x QH) mostly because of his larger hindquarters and wider stance, but also a deeper girth and straighter pasterns. He doesn't look purebred TB, especially at the withers. I know an appendix mare who if it weren't for her deep girth you'd think she was pure TB, but every horse is different .


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I just don't see all the flaws everyone else does. I think he's lovely! Yeah, maybe the hind pasterns are a little upright, but his fronts are nicely sloped and being slightly more upright on the hind end just doesn't worry me very much. 

I love his overall shape and muscling. I really don't see an unattractive horse there at all!


----------



## Undante (May 25, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the pointers. I think I am going to go with cross country with this guy as he has great stamina. 
@trailhorserider thank you very much for the compliment he is a nice horse and has a personality like I have never seen. I love him to pieces.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Undante said:


> Thank you for the pointers! In regards to the upright hind pastern and soundness is there a height at which I shouldn't jump him past to preserve his soundness?


Hi, I wonder why he's camped under - maybe just the way he was standing behind, but fronts look more like a general stance for him. What's his history? OT? I'm inclined to agree more with Trail that his conformation is pretty reasonable IMO. While straight hind legs tend to be weaker for jumping & the likes, if you're concerned about long term soundness, I wouldn't be jumping really big stuff much regardless.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> I just don't see all the flaws everyone else does. I think he's lovely! Yeah, maybe the hind pasterns are a little upright, but his fronts are nicely sloped and being slightly more upright on the hind end just doesn't worry me very much.
> 
> I love his overall shape and muscling. I really don't see an unattractive horse there at all!


Interesting, genuine question here, how experienced are you with conformation critique? I am not being at all snarky, but I'm wondering why you don't see the faults that others see? 

I see him as poorly conformed, seeing the same issues as others do. If the OP is seeing him as a competitive hunter/jumper, then he is probably not the best choice. As a trail horse and best buddy, then it's less of an issue.


----------



## Undante (May 25, 2013)

I don't plan on jumping higher than 3' with this guy. That's why I am going more towards cross country. I think he does look funny in the back in those pictures. I saw him this morning standing totally square and he looked much better. Now getting him to stand like this for pictures is slightly more difficult XD. 
@golden horse- Yes he is definitely not a hunter/jumper now that I have been watching him ect. Guess that's what you get for picking up a $200 auction horse XD However I wouldn't trade him now for a 10k warmblood


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Undante said:


> @golden horse- Yes he is definitely not a hunter/jumper now that I have been watching him ect. Guess that's what you get for picking up a $200 auction horse XD However I wouldn't trade him now for a 10k warmblood



And that is the important thing :thumbsup:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Undante said:


> . However since it was her who bought him I was able to visit with him for 3 months before making my decision to purchase. Hope this helps you


Yup helps a lot, now if you are asking for any help later on my reply might be a little different knowing he didn't come straight from the auction. Hope you enjoy him, and he grows to be everything that you want.


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 13, 2012)

Anyway, regardless of minor flaws, he really is a beautiful horse  Kind of reminds me of my QH mare, and she loves jumping (and she's good at it ) I think when she's older she could hit up to 4 feet with training, but she's only 4 right now and I've kept it to training jumps at about 1 to 1 1/2 feet. This guy probably could too with a close eye on his legs to keep them sound. 

That was $200 well spent if you ask me  That's probably about the equivalent of what I spent on mine as a 9 mo/old, but I actually worked over a summer grooming and feeding horses for her.


----------



## Undante (May 25, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the critiques.

@spellcheck- 4' with a quarter horse sounds astonishing! There is one where I board at that barely wants to pick up his feet  Your horse must have some drive! Hopefully my boy will do just as well, as long as I keep him sound.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> Interesting, genuine question here, how experienced are you with conformation critique? I am not being at all snarky, but I'm wondering why you don't see the faults that others see?


Well I wouldn't call myself any kind of expert on it:wink:. I do indeed see all the issues mentioned - and wonder about the camped under in front too. Just don't think they're major ones at all, tho straight legs may be a bit too 'major' to do much jumping.


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 13, 2012)

Undante said:


> Thank you everyone for the critiques.
> 
> @spellcheck- 4' with a quarter horse sounds astonishing! There is one where I board at that barely wants to pick up his feet  Your horse must have some drive! Hopefully my boy will do just as well, as long as I keep him sound.


LOL, tell me about it one time when she was young and we went field riding, she bolted at a tractor and beelined home, jumping 3 1/2 foot wheel lines across the feild as she went. Another time she got spooked inside her pen and _tried _to jump a 5' panel--I think she was only about a foot off, because she actually made it to the other side, but the bailing twine snapped and the panel came down after her. I don't think I've ever panicked so badly! 

I hope your boy is a bit calmer!


----------



## Undante (May 25, 2013)

Spellcheck said:


> LOL, tell me about it one time when she was young and we went field riding, she bolted at a tractor and beelined home, jumping 3 1/2 foot wheel lines across the feild as she went. Another time she got spooked inside her pen and _tried _to jump a 5' panel--I think she was only about a foot off, because she actually made it to the other side, but the bailing twine snapped and the panel came down after her. I don't think I've ever panicked so badly!
> 
> I hope your boy is a bit calmer!


That's crazy! Lol my guy is very calm and I don't think he would even attempt a 3 1/2 foot anything right now lol. Definitely not 5'. Your girl sounds like shes walking on springs!


----------

